# New mice. Pic Heavy



## Mousezombie (Jun 19, 2010)

Thanks to cat for these lovely meeses ( as the missus puts it.) These are our first mice so not sure on type and all that stuff  But adore these mice already. If your wondering what they sitting on. Its a telescopic/macro photo lens.

1st one is a broken dark grey. She may look a little black in the pictures.











































2nd a very pretty satin champagne.

































3rd a broken black.


----------



## JustMouse (Jul 23, 2010)

very cute little meece


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

The first pic is a broken blue. Very nice! The champagne is nice, more like the American standard; a little darker and more rich.


----------



## zany_toon (Apr 3, 2010)

Beautiful little mices


----------



## GypsyTails (Jul 14, 2010)

Very pretty mice! Their coats glow! The first doesn't look like a Blue on my screen, in any of the piccies? I wuvs bwu meece tho.


----------



## Mousezombie (Jun 19, 2010)

Some more pics of Aria my Satin Champers


----------



## Kallan (Aug 16, 2009)

Love the last one


----------



## The Boggit keeper (Mar 5, 2010)

Aww, they're lovely! Nice pics too


----------



## Mousezombie (Jun 19, 2010)

Thank you very much  Took many attempts to get them LOL


----------

